# RoxyBlue & Spooky1 present "Ghouls of Gaithersburg 2017"



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Finally got around to finishing a piece of music for this and putting together the slideshow.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The opening with all the skulls grabbed me right off, you know I am a huge fan of your hats, the feathered wings on a skellie is a fun touch. So many fun scenes. The music was spot on. Well done you two


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always one of my favorite haunts. Love the lighting and props. The skellies are perfectly posed/placed. Your little TOT's have got to love your display! Nice to have some fresh eye candy this time of year too!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job Roxy and Spooky1! The video looked wonderful and the music was perfect I thought. I loved the skulls in the beginning and all the jack-o-lanterns. I just always love a lot of jack-o-lanterns. I was happy to notice that your ravens and blackbirds were on the edge of your roof. I have noticed this in your past Halloweens too and love them. I liked the contrast of day and night. Bone Dancer's tombstone looked wonderful with the black cat and tea candles. Your skeleton with the Midnight Syndicate cap and t-shirt made me smile. I love all the gargoyles and your dragon. You have so much detail in your set up that I enjoy and I tend to stop the video and go back to look. I'm bringing that up because it made me catch the fade in of your brief cameo at the end. It was a creepy and cool effect of the video! (I also really like your brief cameo at the end). Great display!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Your Skellies are a hoot! I love that you put T-shirt’s and hats on them!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Way to go guys! 
You always put on such a great show!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I look forward to your haunt every year because it has so much beauty but then it's filled with such comic interjections. You guys have a wonderful sense of humor and have such talent as to how to put it all together and make it work. I love how you are the ying and yang of haunting and you both bring it together wonderfully. Your pumpkins are expertly carved and they bring Halloween to your wonderful haunt along with all the fantastic props with all the perfectly placed details.....it's just an amazing journey of Halloween and happiness and wonder and all filled with beautiful music that carries you down the lane of haunting and happy and hullabaloo!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hairazor said:


> The opening with all the skulls grabbed me right off, you know I am a huge fan of your hats, the feathered wings on a skellie is a fun touch. So many fun scenes. The music was spot on. Well done you two


Thanks, Hairazor! We do seem to have a lot of skulls, and they made a perfect setting for the bugbear. Spooky1 always laughs about my obsession with putting hats on creepy creatures for Halloween. I think it makes them look stylish.



jdubbya said:


> Always one of my favorite haunts. Love the lighting and props. The skellies are perfectly posed/placed. Your little TOT's have got to love your display! Nice to have some fresh eye candy this time of year too!


Thanks, JD! We get a lot of really nice comments from kids who tell us they come to our house every year, and you know you made it to the big time when kids say your house is cool.



PrettyGhoul said:


> Great job Roxy and Spooky1! The video looked wonderful and the music was perfect I thought. I loved the skulls in the beginning and all the jack-o-lanterns. I just always love a lot of jack-o-lanterns. I was happy to notice that your ravens and blackbirds were on the edge of your roof. I have noticed this in your past Halloweens too and love them. I liked the contrast of day and night. Bone Dancer's tombstone looked wonderful with the black cat and tea candles. Your skeleton with the Midnight Syndicate cap and t-shirt made me smile. I love all the gargoyles and your dragon. You have so much detail in your set up that I enjoy and I tend to stop the video and go back to look. I'm bringing that up because it made me catch the fade in of your brief cameo at the end. It was a creepy and cool effect of the video! (I also really like your brief cameo at the end). Great display!


Thanks, PG! Yep, the blackbirds are a tradition every year. This year was the first time I've seen the neighborhood crows getting annoyed about them. They were seriously checking out what they thought were intruders in their territory. We try to add a couple new jackos every year for the yard. Love having pumpkins that don't rot, although we always carve at least one real one.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Your Skellies are a hoot! I love that you put T-shirt's and hats on them!


Thanks, DA! We like adding a little humor to the display to keep it less scary for the little kids.



bobzilla said:


> Way to go guys!
> You always put on such a great show!


Thanks, bobz! We do our best to entertain the troops in our neighborhood.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I look forward to your haunt every year because it has so much beauty but then it's filled with such comic interjections. You guys have a wonderful sense of humor and have such talent as to how to put it all together and make it work. I love how you are the ying and yang of haunting and you both bring it together wonderfully. Your pumpkins are expertly carved and they bring Halloween to your wonderful haunt along with all the fantastic props with all the perfectly placed details.....it's just an amazing journey of Halloween and happiness and wonder and all filled with beautiful music that carries you down the lane of haunting and happy and hullabaloo!


Aww, thanks, P5. You're a sweetie. And yes, a little humor makes for a good contrast with what otherwise might be scary/creepy.


----------



## darkslayer (Feb 17, 2018)

Wow so nice to watch.
Great.....Thumbs up!!!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Such a awesome build! Might steal the idea for the tombstone with the light on top.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, ds and kallen - appreciate the kind words.


----------

